

MongoDB Random? - etaty
https://github.com/mongodb/mongo-java-driver/blob/master/src/main/com/mongodb/ConnectionStatus.java#L213-L215

======
avargas
By a quick glance, they are only logging 10% of exceptions, so if there's a
lot, logs don't get clogged.

~~~
jstanley
Also, the first exception is logged regardless.

~~~
bsg75
So, log first exception, then a random 10% sample of the following instances
of the same exception?

IIF the approach of limiting the number of logged exceptions is valid, does it
make any sense to randomly choose which ones - other than it was an easy one-
line hack?

